# Acre B-3: May



## Sporge27 (May 2, 2005)

Wow the Spam board is gone....

Ummm...

could I start a new Termina, this time more... legit.


----------



## JJRamone2 (May 2, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Wow the Spam board is gone....
> 
> Ummm...
> 
> could I start a new Termina, this time more... legit.


 yeah...no more spam board...    
:'(


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 2, 2005)

ANd I had all the words to the llama song some were in there     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(


----------



## Bulerias (May 2, 2005)

I wanted to keep the Spam Site myself, but sadly.....     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(


----------



## Bulerias (May 2, 2005)

Welcome to the offical Acre B-3! This is the only official chat thread on the The Bell Tree Forums. This is YOUR chat thread, so it's up to you to decide what to do here. Of course, all usual rules apply. Please refer to the rules page for details.

Each month, the previous chat thread will be locked and we will create a new one. This will help to keep the chat thread manageable while still allowing you to keep your post count.

When you post in this chat thread, please do not make one-word posts such as "Hi!" and "Cool!" You don't always have to make full sewhen you make a post, but as a general rule you should have something more to say than just one word. Please also refrain from posting to yourself or posting one after another just to rank up. If it gets out of hand you will be asked to stop.

Also, all posts made here will go toward your total post count!

Most important, have fun!

(Thanks to NSider for providing us with a general base of rules)


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 2, 2005)

First post!


----------



## Bulerias (May 2, 2005)

Everyone heard of the new Zelda 05 info?  VERY cool..


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 2, 2005)

No I have not what is it?


----------



## Bulerias (May 2, 2005)

Go here


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 2, 2005)

Cool, did you know Tingle won't be in that game?


----------



## Bulerias (May 2, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> Cool, did you know Tingle won't be in that game?


 Yeah, and good riddance! j/k, I kinda liked him...


----------



## Bulerias (May 2, 2005)

Oh yeah, and the guy that creates Zelda (forgot his name) said that the game will be 2 to 3 times bigger than OoT!


----------



## JJRamone2 (May 2, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, and the guy that creates Zelda (forgot his name) said that the game will be 2 to 3 times bigger than OoT!


 wow...at OoT was pretty big


----------



## JJRamone2 (May 2, 2005)

JJRAMONE2 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 edit


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 2, 2005)

The woierd thing is I ranked up to Tingle and then I learned about Tingle not being in the game.


----------



## Linkerator (May 2, 2005)

This is really craptastic. >_<  I need a new forum to mod now...


----------



## JJRamone2 (May 2, 2005)

[quote="]This is really craptastic. >_< I need a new forum to mod now...[/quote]
I know *THIS STINKS OUT LOUD!!!!*


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 2, 2005)

Heelo is anyone here?


----------



## Mino (May 2, 2005)

No, go away.


----------



## Mino (May 2, 2005)

JJRAMONE2 said:
			
		

> [quote="]This is really craptastic. >_< I need a new forum to mod now...


I know *THIS STINKS OUT LOUD!!!!* [/quote]
 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hey, LInk, you've got two others, thuogh.     			  That's two more than most of us.


----------



## Bulerias (May 2, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> The woierd thing is I ranked up to Tingle and then I learned about Tingle not being in the game.


 LOL, yeah, I sorta liked the rank of Tingle... the color was nice.


----------



## Linkerator (May 2, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> JJRAMONE2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hey, LInk, you've got two others, thuogh.     			  That's two more than most of us. [/quote]
Yes, I know. Ever since they put me to local mod, I was thinking Storm and bulerias were testing me, especially when the promothed me to the whole off topic forum.


----------



## Bulerias (May 2, 2005)

] [quote="PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> JJRAMONE2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hey, LInk, you've got two others, thuogh.     			  That's two more than most of us. [/quote]
Yes, I know. Ever since they put me to local mod, I was thinking Storm and bulerias were testing me, especially when the promothed me to the whole off topic forum. [/quote]
 Heh, you guessed it.  But I'M the one testing you, not STORM.  You might be a Global Mod before ya know it.


----------



## Linkerator (May 2, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> ] [quote="PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I know. Ever since they put me to local mod, I was thinking Storm and bulerias were testing me, especially when the promothed me to the whole off topic forum. [/quote]
Heh, you guessed it.  But I'M the one testing you, not STORM.  You might be a Global Mod before ya know it.    			 [/quote]
 I knew it ever since i joined!!!


----------



## ƒish (May 2, 2005)

why is he so special    			 i dont even know him to tell you the truth


----------



## ƒish (May 2, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i didn't mind being a tingle... it was just that i liked being a chainchomp more that bugged me


----------



## Bulerias (May 2, 2005)

Did you all see the latest screenshots of Zelda 05?  One of them had a picture from the first demo.  In the first demo, you had to carry some heavy things for a pregnant woman.


----------



## Linkerator (May 3, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> why is he so special    			 i dont even know him to tell you the truth


 Yes, my friend, there is a little thing called fate.


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 3, 2005)

Today has been really slow


----------



## Bulerias (May 3, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> Today has been really slow


 Yeah.... but don't worry, tomorrow will be better!  And did you submit everything for TBTW?


----------



## ƒish (May 3, 2005)

today isn't over yet!


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 3, 2005)

No I am really busy tomorow can somone do the Blanca faces you find them on AXA and the codes I will tomorow morning.


----------



## ƒish (May 3, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> No I am really busy tomorow can somone do the Blanca faces you find them on AXA and the codes I will tomorow morning.


 you busy? wow... thats weird... your never busy


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 4, 2005)

you wld be surprised. And I wll be getting even more busy with my big play coming up and my barmitzva.


----------



## Mino (May 4, 2005)

OoOoOoOH!  I pofed last night, then got on my alt accounht.  Then I switched back, pofed with that one again then pofed with the alt account before the second one counld un-pof for a double-pof!


----------



## Bulerias (May 4, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> OoOoOoOH!  I pofed last night, then got on my alt accounht.  Then I switched back, pofed with that one again then pofed with the alt account before the second one counld un-pof for a double-pof!


 you guys are all spammers, you know.  The reason my post count is so low is because I don't spam.


----------



## Mino (May 4, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was purely chatting the whole entire time, no spam.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 4, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJRamone2 (May 4, 2005)

well I ranked up but theres just one problem, my colour (sorry Pikmin) *STINKS OUT LOUD* it just a weird colour eh?


----------



## JJRamone2 (May 4, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wuts pof? *fells noobish*


----------



## ƒish (May 4, 2005)

JJRAMONE2 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Post Flood, you post 60 times in an hour     

i do it alot but i dont Spam


----------



## ƒish (May 4, 2005)

wow... i just noticed again, im an ing


----------



## Bulerias (May 4, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> wow... i just noticed again, im an ing


 I'm a Bounty Hunter.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 4, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm a koopa     
:'(


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 4, 2005)

I ALMOST Pofed My stupid computer lost its conection


----------



## JJRamone2 (May 5, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> JJRAMONE2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oh, thanks for the info


----------



## Mino (May 5, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm a Djinni...


Pwn3d!


----------



## Bulerias (May 6, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How nice.... thanks PIKMIN, I feel all better now!


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 7, 2005)

LOL. Is it just me or was it the the most busy it has ever been here 1 hour ago? Or almost the most busy?


----------



## ƒish (May 7, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> LOL. Is it just me or was it the the most busy it has ever been here 1 hour ago? Or almost the most busy?


 well the competition started... that for some reason has 300 people appear out of nowhere


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 7, 2005)

you have 1000 posts here! Congrads!


----------



## ƒish (May 7, 2005)

wow... i do      

maybe i should make a thread for it...


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 7, 2005)

I would have but PIKMIN made one first and well lets just say it wouldn't look pretty...


----------



## ƒish (May 7, 2005)

too late... i just made one


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 7, 2005)

I know posted twice and I think you have 3 more posts to go


----------



## ƒish (May 7, 2005)

soon.... soon i will be the


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 7, 2005)

You should be one by now... wierd...


----------



## ƒish (May 7, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> You should be one by now... wierd...


 i am    			 i was saving the post for the Cafe, and it was worth it


----------



## Bulerias (May 7, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> LOL. Is it just me or was it the the most busy it has ever been here 1 hour ago? Or almost the most busy?


 The busiest was when 18 members were on.... THAT was great...


----------



## Jeremy (May 7, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I missed that.      

I was on at the time, but not _on_... if you know what I mean.


----------



## ƒish (May 7, 2005)

strange how we have so many members... yet so few :|


----------



## Mino (May 8, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oops, I'm a Yoshi.      

Uber-Pwn3d!


----------



## Bulerias (May 8, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for rubbing it in.    
^_^


----------



## Mino (May 8, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You're welcome!


----------



## ƒish (May 8, 2005)

behold my Ingness     

*giggles*


----------



## Bulerias (May 8, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> behold my Ingness
> 
> *giggles*


 *takes out gun from Metroid Prime 2 and shoots you*

Take that, Emperor Ing!


----------



## ƒish (May 8, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 SPOILERS!

(kidding )

*has no idea what an ing does*

*does whatever ingi do*


----------



## Bulerias (May 8, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 To tell you the truth, I only rented Metroid Prime 2 and barely played it... so I don't know anything about Ings either...


----------



## ƒish (May 8, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i only watched my friend play it for like... 10 minutes    			 he beat one boss and that was it     

*has finished assignment*


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 8, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have that game!  the Ing posses people


----------



## ƒish (May 8, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ahh... that makes a bit of sence... im guessing they are some sort of bug... from the icon thats what they look like


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 8, 2005)

this is one kind of ing





this is how this kind of ing travles




also an ing 




the wepon you see is the light beam. THat is what is most efective on ing or possed things.

(I couldn't find the other kind of ing)


----------



## ƒish (May 8, 2005)

cool... yeah... they look like bugs, or the Headcrabs from Half-life     

who loves my rank right now? (me )


----------



## Bulerias (May 8, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> cool... yeah... they look like bugs, or the Headcrabs from Half-life
> 
> who loves my rank right now? (me )


 I love your rank,


----------



## ƒish (May 8, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (May 8, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flummoxer (May 10, 2005)

Yes I've always wanted to buy a rank and what are these bells I've been hearing about?


----------



## Sporge27 (May 11, 2005)

*gasp*

TYOSHI?!

wow where have you been?

anyway the bell thing was something added on that you gain when you post.

You can usethem to buy stuff at The Bell Tree Stores.


----------



## Bulerias (May 11, 2005)

TYOSHI90 said:
			
		

> Yes I've always wanted to buy a rank and what are these bells I've been hearing about?


 TYOSHI?!?!?!?!?! THE LAST TREE CURSE HAS BEEN BROKEN!!!!!!!!!!! WELCOME BACK, TYOSHI!!!


----------



## Bastoise99 (May 11, 2005)

Its not over yet...werer issing smarttech adn pkmnrules.


----------



## Bulerias (May 11, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Its not over yet...werer issing smarttech adn pkmnrules.


 Smarttech was here recently, so he's not on the list anymore.  As for PKMNRULES...


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 11, 2005)

he comes about once every month. Bul can you PM me what you want in the avatar elections?


----------



## Bulerias (May 11, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> he comes about once every month. Bul can you PM me what you want in the avatar elections?


 BAM, how about I post the Avatar elections, but give you credit, and let you head them?


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 11, 2005)

Sounds good! I will be back in 5.


----------



## ƒish (May 11, 2005)

yep... crazy things happening today... TYoshi appearing again... MIN0 rejecting Animal Crossing     

pretty crazy...


----------



## JJRamone2 (May 11, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> yep... crazy things happening today... TYoshi appearing again... MIN0 rejecting Animal Crossing
> 
> pretty crazy...


 yeah...weird day if you ask me


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 11, 2005)

Ty broke the curse and now a new curse has begun! Oh noes...


----------



## Mino (May 11, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> yep... crazy things happening today... TYoshi appearing again... MIN0 rejecting Animal Crossing
> 
> pretty crazy...


  :| 

Do you hate me now or something?


----------



## Bulerias (May 11, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> yep... crazy things happening today... TYoshi appearing again... MIN0 rejecting Animal Crossing
> 
> pretty crazy...


 Oh, c'mon, can't Mino take a break from AC?  And even so, it's not for good; I think Mino will get AC DS.


----------



## Liquefy (May 11, 2005)

Hmm ... Member No. 144 ... Guess that makes me the "gross" member.

Hmm ... Is there something odd with the time stamps?  ... I'm on Eastern Daylight, but the time displayed is four hours earlier, so that makes it (Central, Mountain, Pacific, Alaska) Alaska Daylight. ... wait ... that makes no sense ... maybe Pacific Standard ... Is Alaska Daylight the same as Pacific Standard? ... Ow, my head hurts!


----------



## ƒish (May 11, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 of course     

just as much as i hate Fish


----------



## ƒish (May 11, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 its not the brake that scared me... it was him saying he was going to sell it     


wow... i can do shadow puppets on my door     

*entertains self for hours*


----------



## Bulerias (May 12, 2005)

LIQUEFY! said:
			
		

> Hmm ... Member No. 144 ... Guess that makes me the "gross" member.
> 
> Hmm ... Is there something odd with the time stamps?  ... I'm on Eastern Daylight, but the time displayed is four hours earlier, so that makes it (Central, Mountain, Pacific, Alaska) Alaska Daylight. ... wait ... that makes no sense ... maybe Pacific Standard ... Is Alaska Daylight the same as Pacific Standard? ... Ow, my head hurts!


 Woah...... I have no idea, actually...


----------



## Bulerias (May 12, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He said that he won't sell it in a thread here.


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 22, 2005)

Bob lets chat here!


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 22, 2005)

Fine you can log off and ignore me


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (May 22, 2005)

I wasn't here...


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 22, 2005)

you were but you were looking at User CP or somthing.


----------



## Jeremy (May 22, 2005)

Remember, it says yo'ure on for 15 minutes after you leave too.


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 22, 2005)

I know he was doing some stuff there while I posted but it wasn't his fault....


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 22, 2005)

Now lets go back to chatting.....so whats up?(not like I don't already know...)


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (May 22, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> Now lets go back to chatting.....so whats up?(not like I don't already know...)


 I have a fondue..


----------



## Jeremy (May 22, 2005)

Everyoen look at the new contest in Creativity Alive!


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 22, 2005)

I just finished my first one too!


----------



## Mino (May 23, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> I just finished my first one too!


 Yep, the one where you took my work without credit, also, I wouldn't let yuo use my work, anway.

Yeah...

Storm, I already made you one a while ago.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jun 3, 2005)

Hmm... A chat thread, that is deleted and remade each month. Good idea.


----------



## Mino (Jun 3, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Hmm... A chat thread, that is deleted and remade each month. Good idea.


 Actually, it's just locked, not deleted.  Which means that this one should be locked and the one for June should open...


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jun 3, 2005)

DONE


----------

